# Any ideas for Seafood ABT?



## oleolson (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I did some venison jalapeno summer sausage and brats and now I have around 2 dozen extra jalapeno peppers and have never done an ABT before.  I'd like to try making a seafood one with crab or shrimp or both.  Anybody have any recipes or links they could share?  Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 20, 2009)

Just chop up some shrimp, crab, garlic cloves, and mix it with the cream cheese (I like the onion and chive) and shredded cheese. Spoon it into the peppers and wrap the bacon and your good to go


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is a couple for you...

*Crab, Brie and Artichoke Stuffed Jalapeno Poppers*

The stuffing for this jalapeno popper variation is more traditionally served as an hors d'oeuvre, but as you've learned by now, so many dips and spreads can be stuffed into jalapenos and cooked up into poppers. We love this one very much.

*Ingredients*
• 10 jalapeno peppers
• 4 ounces fresh jumbo lump crab meat
• 2 ounces drained canned artichoke hearts
• 4 ounces Brie cheese
• 1 teaspoon dried onion flakes
• 1 ounce spinach, chopped
• 2 tablespoons garlic, minced
• 2 tablespoons olive oil
• 2 tablespoons white wine
• 2 tablespoons heavy cream
• 1 tablespoon fresh parsley, finely chopped
• 1 tablespoon fresh tarragon, finely chopped
• 2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
• Hot sauce to taste
• 1 egg
• 1 cup bread crumbs
• Olive oil for frying

*Cooking Directions*
1. Remove stems from the jalapeno peppers and remove innards through the top with
a pepper corer. If you do not have a corer, use a knife or very thin spoon.
2. In a blender, combine crab meat, artichoke hearts, Brie, onion flakes, spinach, olive
oil (2 tablespoons), garlic, white wine, heavy cream, parsley, tarragon, mustard and
hot sauce to taste. Process until fairly smooth.
3. Stuff each jalapeno with your Crab, Artichoke and Brie combination.
4. In a shallow bowl, beat the egg.
5. Dip the stuffed jalapeno peppers into the egg, then coat with bread crumbs.
6. In a deep frying pan, add about 1 inch of oil and heat thoroughly.
7. Fry each breaded jalapeno popper about 3-5 minutes each side, or until golden
brown. Or, skip the oil and bake at 375 degrees for 20-30 minutes, or until peppers
are heated through and turning golden brown.
8. Serve!



*Shrimp Stuffed Jalapeno Poppers, Baked with Feta Cheese*

This is a variation of one of our favorite Mediterranean recipes. Instead of breading these
jalapeno poppers, you only need to bake them with a tomato sauce and chunks of feta
cheese. Serve this one on a cool Summer evening when the sun dips just below the horizon.

*Ingredients*
• 10 jalapeno peppers
• 5 ounces raw shrimp, chopped
• 5 ounces feta cheese, chopped into tiny squares
• 6 Roma tomatoes, peeled and coarsely chopped
• 1 Spanish onion, diced
• 2 tablespoons fresh basil
• 2 tablespoons fresh parsley
• 1 tablespoon giardiniera
• 1 tablespoon fresh garlic, minced
• Pinch of sugar

*Cooking Directions*
1. Remove stems from the jalapeno peppers and remove innards through the top with
a pepper corer. If you do not have a corer, use a knife or very thin spoon.
2. Stuff each jalapeno with layers of raw shrimp and feta cheese. Set aside
3. To prepare the sauce, add onions to a heated sauce pan and sauté about 5 minutes,
or until onion is translucent.
4. Add chopped tomatoes, basil, parsley, giardiniera, garlic, and sugar. Simmer about 20
minutes to reduce.
5. Transfer sauce to a large baking dish.
6. Add jalapeno poppers to dish and cover with sauce.
7. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
8. Remove and serve!
NOTE: If you have extra feta cheese, top the poppers with it and bake along with the recipe.
They'll be extra cheesy, and you'll love how baked chunks of feta cheese turn out.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 20, 2009)

Check out this thread from chisoxjim.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=abts


----------



## rivet (Aug 20, 2009)

HI, seafood ABT's are great. Here's a link to some crabmeat ones I made back in June....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77684

Good luck to you and keep us posted!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't have a link but I take onions, peppers, carrots and throw them in the food processer and minces them up. Then chop up your shrimp and add them to the processer and pulse it a few times and that will chop the shrimp up alittle more then add the whole thing to some cream cheese and to a piping bag. All you do then is fill up the jalapenos and bang go smoke them. Takes mt take on abt's.


----------



## oleolson (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool,thanks guys!  I'll be sure to try a couple of these.


----------



## eman (Aug 22, 2009)

Make em boat style, Slice peppers in half lengthwise. scrape out seeds and veins. Mix softened cream cheese w/ your favorite seasonings. 
fold in crab meat. fill boat w/ cream cheese mix then top w/ a whole peeled shrimp. Wrap w/ bacon . secure bacon w/ tooth pick if needed. smoke over  pecan or apple .


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 23, 2009)

That sounds like how I make mine too. :)

Ole, just send those peppers down to me, I'll take care of them for ya.


----------



## oleolson (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll send ya some peppers anytime you want.  The ones I currently have better get used tomorrow before they start growing mold on em.  

I'll try those recipes and use a little of each maybe.  Need to go to the grocery store when I wake up and get these going.  Not sure if I can have Q-vue, my camera's not working at the moment.


----------



## smokebutt (Oct 31, 2010)

hi, at what point can you freeze or CAN you freeze poppers/ABT...?  before smoking after smoking? i was thinking of selling some to clubs, just wondering how i could keep them after and before cooked/smoked...ty so much....Billy


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 1, 2010)

SmokeButt said:


> hi, at what point can you freeze or CAN you freeze poppers/ABT...?  before smoking after smoking? i was thinking of selling some to clubs, just wondering how i could keep them after and before cooked/smoked...ty so much....Billy


I would have to caution against off-site food prep if it is to be sold. It's a whole new world when the almighty dollar comes into the equation. My understanding is all food has to be prepared and cooked at the point of sale, so, food code issues will come into play if anyone blew the whistle on you. Licensed venders who operate temporary food stands or mobile chuck-wagons selling hot dogs, etc, have all their storage, prep/cooking cooking equipment in their rig. It all comes down to following the food code.

I've never frozen ABT's, either pre or post smoke, but I have reheated them from the fridge and they don't seem quite as good as straight out of the smoker. Having trouble getting the bacon to crisp up again after being chilled is part of the reason, then the peppers seem to get pretty soggy. I don't think they'd snap out of it if they were frozen pre-smoked...the cell structure of the peppers would likely become badly damaged, and this may create an undesirable texture after smoking.

Eric


----------



## gene111 (Sep 3, 2011)

You can freeze after smoking!!! i have kept them up to 2months frozen when ready just pop in oven on baking sheet at 425 for about 15minutes & they are just like they came off the smoker!!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe I'm gona try this .


Beer-B-Q said:


> Here is a couple for you...*Crab, Brie and Artichoke Stuffed Jalapeno Poppers*The stuffing for this jalapeno popper variation is more traditionally served as an hors d'oeuvre, but as you've learned by now, so many dips and spreads can be stuffed into jalapenos and cooked up into poppers. We love this one very much.*Ingredients*• 10 jalapeno peppers• 4 ounces fresh jumbo lump crab meat• 2 ounces drained canned artichoke hearts• 4 ounces Brie cheese• 1 teaspoon dried onion flakes• 1 ounce spinach, chopped• 2 tablespoons garlic, minced• 2 tablespoons olive oil• 2 tablespoons white wine• 2 tablespoons heavy cream• 1 tablespoon fresh parsley, finely chopped• 1 tablespoon fresh tarragon, finely chopped• 2 tablespoons Dijon mustard• Hot sauce to taste• 1 egg• 1 cup bread crumbs• Olive oil for frying*Cooking Directions*1. Remove stems from the jalapeno peppers and remove innards through the top witha pepper corer. If you do not have a corer, use a knife or very thin spoon.2. In a blender, combine crab meat, artichoke hearts, Brie, onion flakes, spinach, oliveoil (2 tablespoons), garlic, white wine, heavy cream, parsley, tarragon, mustard andhot sauce to taste. Process until fairly smooth.3. Stuff each jalapeno with your Crab, Artichoke and Brie combination.4. In a shallow bowl, beat the egg.5. Dip the stuffed jalapeno peppers into the egg, then coat with bread crumbs.6. In a deep frying pan, add about 1 inch of oil and heat thoroughly.7. Fry each breaded jalapeno popper about 3-5 minutes each side, or until goldenbrown. Or, skip the oil and bake at 375 degrees for 20-30 minutes, or until peppersare heated through and turning golden brown.8. Serve!*Shrimp Stuffed Jalapeno Poppers, Baked with Feta Cheese*This is a variation of one of our favorite Mediterranean recipes. Instead of breading thesejalapeno poppers, you only need to bake them with a tomato sauce and chunks of fetacheese. Serve this one on a cool Summer evening when the sun dips just below the horizon.*Ingredients*• 10 jalapeno peppers• 5 ounces raw shrimp, chopped• 5 ounces feta cheese, chopped into tiny squares• 6 Roma tomatoes, peeled and coarsely chopped• 1 Spanish onion, diced• 2 tablespoons fresh basil• 2 tablespoons fresh parsley• 1 tablespoon giardiniera• 1 tablespoon fresh garlic, minced• Pinch of sugar*Cooking Directions*1. Remove stems from the jalapeno peppers and remove innards through the top witha pepper corer. If you do not have a corer, use a knife or very thin spoon.2. Stuff each jalapeno with layers of raw shrimp and feta cheese. Set aside3. To prepare the sauce, add onions to a heated sauce pan and sauté about 5 minutes,or until onion is translucent.4. Add chopped tomatoes, basil, parsley, giardiniera, garlic, and sugar. Simmer about 20minutes to reduce.5. Transfer sauce to a large baking dish.6. Add jalapeno poppers to dish and cover with sauce.7. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.8. Remove and serve!NOTE: If you have extra feta cheese, top the poppers with it and bake along with the recipe.They'll be extra cheesy, and you'll love how baked chunks of feta cheese turn out.


----------

